

Show HN: Boost your productivity with Trello, Hipchat and Github - louischatriot
http://needforair.com/blog/2012/05/03/we-wrote-a-book/

======
davidw
> If that’s what you’re looking for, we recommend Eric Ries’ The Lean Startup,
> a must-read in our opinion.

There are better books, I think. I've just read Nail It Then Scale It, which
is mostly better than Ries' book. Steve Blank's new book also comes to mind,
and Running Lean also comes highly recommended from others I know. Ries' book
is too generic and leaves you without much of substance once you're done with
it.

~~~
reason
I felt _The Lean Startup_ could've been written in one-fourth of the amount of
pages Ries used. There was a lot of fluff to wade through and I kept thinking
"Come on, come on! Where's the good stuff? Where are the principles and case
studies?" Perhaps I took the book a bit too seriously and had high
expectations going in – I took notes and was really intent on studying the
book – so perhaps one would get more out of it if used for more casual
reading.

~~~
taligent
You are being FAR too kind. It could be condensed to two pages.

I honestly can't understand what the fuss is. There are far better books
startup books going around.

------
moubarak
Great stuff. We use an xmpp chat room on jabber, github with hooks to jabber,
and a knowledge engine that i build myself which is basically a search engine
that will index anything you submit. Oh and Asana of course because its
dynamic. Does the book mention any cool integrations or mashups between the
three?

~~~
czzarr
Sounds like you work a lot like us only with different tools. We have a
synergies chapter that covers some of the mashups between tools, namely github
hooks into Hipchat. However we don't go into details as to more complicated
mashups, we just mention APIs. This guide isn't really targeted to very savvty
people like it sounds you are but rather toward workflow noobies!

------
matthieurouif
Good example and pieces of advice, although I prefer Asana over Trello. Can't
wait to see these guys in action after choosing all these good tools

~~~
taligent
Are Asana and Trello really comparable though ?

They seem like completely different products Asana being a shared todo list
and Trello being more like an Agile task board.

Asana felt more like a competitor to Basecamp to me only not as full featured.

------
pella
sample <http://samples.leanpub.com/startupflow-sample.pdf>

------
dreamdu5t
Where's the evidence? Show me that I will necessarily be more productive just
because I use Trello and Hipchat.

~~~
louischatriot
That's what happened to us. Huge difference for us between Skype chat (no hook
with Github)/paper todos and Hipchat (which tells us about new stuff
onGithub)/Trello. But the best way to experience it is to try the tools :)

------
sabat
_It adresses questions about_

*addresses

:-)

~~~
louischatriot
Thanks to Leanpub, our readers will receive the corrected version :)

